# www.greatlakesfrightfest.com



## Frighteners Entertainment (Mar 14, 2006)

A great time again! Thanks again Rob for such a great seminar!!

For those who can make it this year, IronStock is the next place you can catch BodyBagging Entertainment for an all day demo on Sat the 24th!


----------



## bodybagging (Nov 18, 2003)

Yes sir thats right, a ALLDAY demo at the FRIGHTENERS booth, stop by for some makeup tips, FREE makeup work and check out Frighteners awesome line of Product.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

